# How To Tell The Difference Between Hot & Cold Peel Vinyl



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

About a month and a half back I bought a GCC Expert 24 vinyl cutter from Imprintables warehouse...they sent me a roll of garment vinyl to test out with the cutter and I want to try it out but I'm not sure if it's hot-peel or cold-peel vinyl...
I e-mailed them but no reply...

is there ANY way to tell the difference just by looking at the vinyl?

now I'm guessing they make it hot-peel and cold-peel for a reason...so it would be wasteful to just cut the vinyl and press it without knowing which kind it is, huh?


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Just cut a little test piece and press it on. If it's hot peel then it will just peel right off with no resistance. If it's cold peel well you'll be able to tell immediately.

Do you know what type of vinyl it is.....as in the name?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Best guess is it will be Spectra Eco Film....And if it is, it can be peeled hot or cold...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jayell said:


> About a month and a half back I bought a GCC Expert 24 vinyl cutter from Imprintables warehouse...they sent me a roll of garment vinyl to test out with the cutter and I want to try it out but I'm not sure if it's hot-peel or cold-peel vinyl...
> I e-mailed them but no reply...
> 
> is there ANY way to tell the difference just by looking at the vinyl?
> ...


Most of the time vinyl with a sticky back is a hot peel, while vinyl with no PSA on its carrier is a cold or warm peel....


----------

